# Mac for the first time



## dany06 (Feb 5, 2007)

Tomorrow I will be getting a makeover and will be learning how to apply makeup for the first time at a mac counter in parisians
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I have no clue on how to apply makeup but I've heard so many great reviews about their makeup so I've just gotta try it. Recently I turned 19(January 26) and have made the decision to become more girly, which I am definitely not. I want to get a look that is natural but still kinda gives me that Im girly and superficial look. Like i could be ana AKA sister (sorority) or plastics (from mean girls). Do you have any suggestions or pictures of a celebrity that could give me that look? At this link http://http://public.fotki.com/Dany06/new-year-new-me/you can see how I look. I just got my hair done, so dont let looks fool you that I am not a big lazy tomboy. Also even though I took off the flash,I think the pictures make me look much lighter than I am, but my friends tell me otherwise.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you looked at some of the looks in this thread?

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=59920

And by the way, you're gorgeous; you have so many possibilities.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 5, 2007)

I think you look great 
Just tell the make-up artist that you want to look natural and chic 
Maybe a little e/s and lips 
Let make-up compliment your already pretty features not the other way around


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 5, 2007)

You are gorgeous girl!

Since you dont want to look too bahbam...tell them to do natural, shimmer, simple. Not too overpowering shimmer though, but a small bit to blush and add some nice brownish/neutral shades to the eyes. Well thats because I'm boring but hey... I hope this helps a little. Oh and a bronzer always bring a warmth to dark skin, so ask for that too. But not too shimmery. 

If that sounds a bit right. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know how it goes! Good Luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Man oh man you are soo beautiful!!I would love to see you in a bronze-glowy look becuase that would look very nice on your skintone, and please show us your makeover!!good luck girly!


----------



## Candace (Feb 6, 2007)

You're a pretty girl your makeover will be great. Enjoy it.


----------



## Janice (Feb 6, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## dany06 (Feb 6, 2007)

Only 4 hours and 49 mintues to go till they make me beautiful. Thanks you guys for all the suggestions.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay I got my makeup done and I did not like it at all. I gave the lady a picture of how I wanted to look and it didn't seem like she followed it one bit. The look I was copying was from a seventeen magazine and the model wore pink and bronzy colors. Her face had a slight dewy glow as well. All I ended up with were matte dark brown colors. I was hoping to achieve something natural looking but I guess I will have to do it myself. I dont want to look 5 to 10 years older and computer touched up fake with makeup. I guess it is time for me to learn how to apply makeup. 

To make matters worse, It wasn't just me who didn't like it. My boyfriend and my friends weren't very receptive to it . I've had makeup applied before and people are like you look very pretty today, can I have your number and blah blah. This time they were like Danyale you look different with a wierd look on their faces. And they didn't even know I was getting my makeup done. I mean the makeup was okay but isn't it suppose to enhance your looks.

Let me stop whining. Today Im going to practice doing it myself. So far I have Studio Fix NC45, brule& saddle eyeshadow, and a fashion fair wave eyeshadow palette with 18 different sparkley colors and no brushes. Please tell me where to get started.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the MA
but you got some great products Brule and saddle are nice neutral colors as for brushes I recommend the 109 & 187 for your foundation and for eyeshadow I recommend the 213 & 224 brushes 
HTH


----------



## faifai (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear things didn't go so well!

Here are some tutorials done by people at Specktra that I think are similar to the look you want.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51116

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60096

http://www.hennaspirit.com/Bronzed/index.html

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49118

That last one is an old one by me, we have the same MAC foundation color so it might be of some use to you, even though I'm not wearing any foundation in the tutorial.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 10, 2007)

Very good suggestions faifai....Especially love your tutorial....No brushes, huh?! I'm always amazed at this -- your skills w/your fingers are awesome!!!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 10, 2007)

dany06: Sorry your makeover didn't go well, but you're not the 1st one w/that experience. I wish you had gotten a great MA who could translate to your face what you asked for and who could give you some mu tips. But sometimes it's just the luck of the draw of who you get at these sessions -- I just wish you got what you asked for. No young lady should have to look old and you can achieve the dewy look w/mu -- This is a fun time to play w/your mu and try out different looks.

But anyhow, practice, practice, practice w/the colors you do have. If you don't want to spend a lot of money to experiment, there are great threads on Specktra offering different, economical mu alternatives that can give you the MAC look w/o the MAC price. I think the FF palette you have is a good start to experimenting w/a lot of looks. Visit this website for es combinations: http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/. Get to know your face and experiment w/color placement – Don’t lock yourself into “mu rules” and what's "in" for the season. I find I get more looks by applying colors differently than what I’ve seen or tried before.

Also, peruse and do searches for the topics you may have questions about. There are us commoners and professional MUAs here with great suggestions and advice.

Here’s a thread about mua tips, advice, etc.:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=36134

Drugstore Lines (Specktra.net>Cometic Discussion>Drugstore Lines):
http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=267. These threads offer MAC duplicates, products comparable to MAC or products MAC doesn’t carry. And once you have 20 or more posts, you can look in the “clearance bin” to find MAC (and other brands) being sold by fellow members at reduced prices. Some are used, a lot is BNIB. So keep posting.

About the brushes, there's a sticky about "Crown Brushes": http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44441. I bought a set and they are of good quality -- IMO they're a good starter set. Also, Sonia Kashuk is touted here as being good brushes you can pick up at a good price at Target. There are some reviews/threads about these brushes.

And lastly, do read the FAQ threads. Great, great advice and answers. Look at the FOTDs and tutorials and don’t be afraid to post specific questions about the looks you see. No one’s afraid to give you the answers you seek. PM them if you prefer. 

We’re all here to help. Happy reading and playing w/your mu….


----------

